# Taurus 809ss vs. Springfield XDm 3.8



## mv (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey there... new to the forum here. Looking for opinions (based on knowledge and personal experience, not from reading online, I've done plenty of that myself already hah) on getting a Taurus 809ss 9mm or XDm 3.8 9mm. Thanks in advance.


----------

